# Probleme click droit sur trackpad



## sebast1000 (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Jai un macbook air sous mac os lion, dans les préférences du trackpad tout est bien coché c'est à dire: effectuer un clic droit en utilisant les 2 doigts, et finalement c'est le dashboard qui s'invite et non le menu secondaire! une idée??
merci


----------



## Cabriolet73 (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
 Je ne sais pas si c'est bien le sujet mais moi, sur mon Macbook air, je clique en bas à droite du trackpad et j'ai les fonctions correspondantes au clique droit traditionnel des souris.
Deux doigts qui glisses vers le haut ou le bas font glisser la page. Deux doigts qui s'écartent ou se pince sur le trackpad permettent de réduire et surtout d'agrandir la page.
Je ne suis pas sur mon portable mais si nécessaire je peux voir comment sont configurés ses options dans "mes préférences"
Bon courage
Y&#63743;C


----------



## t@ierry (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
j'avais effectivement remarqué ce fonctionnement et j'ai fais des essais ce soir.
Voici les conditions dans lesquelles le clic "à 2 doigts" fonctionne pour afficher le menu contextuel :

Dans les préférences, les 3 options (toucher pour cliquer, clic secondaire et rechercher) sont cochées.
Si le premier n'est pas coché, le second ne semble plus actif...

Voilà,
t@ierry


----------



## AasaA (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le probleme avec un MacBook Air. Tout est coché et le clik droit trakpad ne fonctionne pas avec l'option des 2 doigts en +.

Je cherche une solution.

A bientôt !


----------

